# Help with sensors-detect [SOLVED]

## Despot Despondency

Hi, I'm trying to run sensors-detect to able certain features in conky.  I've never done anything like this before and just want to check I'm doing the right thing.

Here's a copy of sensors-detect http://gentoo.pastebin.ca/1777287. 

Firstly I built i2c-piix4 and i2c-dev as modules into my kernel so that I could actually run sensors-detect. I then just followed the default answers all the way through. 

```

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue:                        

Driver `to-be-written' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:                        

  * Chip `AMD K10 thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands below...

#----cut here----

# Chip drivers   

# no driver for AMD K10 thermal sensors yet

# sleep 2 # optional                       

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended          

#----end cut here----                      

Do you want to generate /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s for other filename (yes/NO/s): no

To load everything that is needed, add this to one of the system                         

initialization scripts (e.g. /etc/rc.d/rc.local):                                        

#----cut here----

# Chip drivers   

# no driver for AMD K10 thermal sensors yet

/usr/bin/sensors -s                        

#----cut here----                          

If you have some drivers built into your kernel, the list above will

contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really     

should try these commands right now to make sure everything is      

working properly. Monitoring programs won't work until the needed   

modules are loaded.       

```

I want the sensors for conky, so should I generate  /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors and add to an initialization script?

Do I need to have the modules like  i2c-piix4 and i2c-dev loaded automatically when I boot up? 

What are the other drivers I need to worry about? 

TAI and sorry for all the questions.Last edited by Despot Despondency on Wed Feb 10, 2010 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comprookie2000

# no driver for AMD K10 thermal sensors yet 

Looks like 2.6.33 will have it supported;

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices

Then you can add it to conky;

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/conky-temp-configuration-708893/

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=32400

----------

## jcTux

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> # no driver for AMD K10 thermal sensors yet 
> 
> Looks like 2.6.33 will have it supported;
> 
> http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices
> ...

 

Just have to update to the latest lm-sensors version. Works also with the 2.6.31 kernel.

----------

## Despot Despondency

OK, thanks for the replies. 

I have a 2.6.31 kernel. I can't find the k10temp module anywhere, any ideas where it is? 

I have version 2.10.7 of lm-sensors. Is that the latest version? Seems like it on portage.

----------

## Despot Despondency

OK, it seems that k10temp isn't available directly in kernel 2.3.31 yet

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813030-highlight-lmsensors.html.

I'm thinking of using ACPI interface as suggested in the above thread. Will this be alright?

So now I'm just looking for a basic point-by-point explanation of how to get the sensors to work. Can't find anything like that except for an ubuntu how-to, which I don't really trust. 

In my head I think it should be something like this

1) build  i2c-piix4, i2c-dev and asus_atk0110 as modules in the kernel

2) Add these modules to nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

3) run sensors

Am I missing anything?

----------

## jcTux

 *Despot Despondency wrote:*   

> OK, it seems that k10temp isn't available directly in kernel 2.3.31 yet
> 
> I'm thinking of using ACPI interface as suggested in the above thread. Will this be alright?
> 
> 

 

That works, but not with lm-sensors 2.10.7.

I have the 2.6.31 kernel :

 *Quote:*   

> Linux JcTux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #9 SMP Fri Jan 22 23:56:25 CET 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 720 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

As you cou can see, lm-sensors monitors very well the sensors :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> JcTux ~ # sensors
> 
> atk0110-acpi-0
> ...

 

You sould have this version of lm-sensors :

 *Quote:*   

> JcTux ~ # emerge -p sys-apps/lm_sensors
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

It is masked by default. To have it,

add this line to your /etc/portage/package.keywords

 *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/lm_sensors ~amd64

  if you are using a 64 bits kernel

----------

## hielvc

You'll find THE ATK0110 module under " Hardware Monitoring support >>ASUS ATK0110 " in the kernel config.

----------

## Despot Despondency

OK, cool. I'll give that a go. Thanks

----------

